# My Review - Liberty Bow



## The Rev (Jun 9, 2006)

If they get any smaller can we the conceal and carry like a pistol?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

As a bowhunter that gets very close to game, I think this sized bow would work very well for me. Even if it was only half as accurate as my other bows, it would be still accurate enough for the normal 10 to 15 yard shots I regularly get when hunting. When I set up a hunting bow, it's reserved for only that purpose and I do most of my regular practice and shooting with my other bows.

Personally, I'm hoping for something like this from BowTech with the Binary cam system:tongue: Maybe not quite this small but something much shorter than my Tribute.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good review, RJ. I have been seing them and reading about them for a while now and they look like a nice, though unorthodox, hunting tool. I love still hunting deer and can see where I could really use one. Any chance of bringing it with you the next time you head down this way? I'd really like to see one up close.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

XP35 said:


> Good review, RJ. I have been seing them and reading about them for a while now and they look like a nice, though unorthodox, hunting tool. I love still hunting deer and can see where I could really use one. Any chance of bringing it with you the next time you head down this way? I'd really like to see one up close.


I will tell you what, send me a PM with your draw length and preferred draw weight is and I will bring one down all setup for you to check out and shoot! We have about 12 of them in the shop right now of all sorts of various sizes/draw weights and I am sure we have something that would fit so you can give it a test drive.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

If anyone is interested in getting one of these bows, please feel free to either PM me on here or email me at [email protected].


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

What is the price that they sell for at your shop?


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> What is the price that they sell for at your shop?


You have PM...........


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

*Link to video of me shooting the Liberty*

Link below to a video of me shooting the Liberty bow.

Liberty Bow Video 1


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

How effective is the umbrella? It looks like the area of braced fabric would kill handshock very effectively. There is no way a bow is going to kick hard with all that to damp it down.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

I've shot the Liberty and feel obligated to post my thoughts.

First off, a very cool bow. Obviously short and light. 

Pretty unstable in the hand. Since it is so short (and light), its moment of inertia is such that it is easy to move around (a bad thing when trying to aim). An experienced shooter may, over time, become accustomed to the bow and overcome the stability issue. In the 15 minutes that I shot the bow, I could not.

The hand shock upon release is definitely noticeable. Keep in mind that I'm used to shooting a Switchback, so maybe I'm just spoiled.

I also didn't like the idea of threading an arrow through the cables, through the rest, etc. I thought it was kind of a chore just to get an arrow loaded.

Due to the severe string angle at full draw, many conventional peeps may not work.

If you are looking for a super tiny, light bow and don't mind a shock upon release, this may be the bow for you. I think the Liberty is on to something. Be prepared for practice to overcome its inherent instability.

I like the idea of a super short, lightweight bow for certain hunting conditions and I hope the Liberty folks continue to develop this bow into all it can be.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I have a question.

Have you guys had any issues with cracking or fracturing around the sight bar area?

Are there any other hole taps to heavy it up? The first models didn't have them but I was told they were thinking abiout adding some.

I think adding weight...like a lot, would go a long way in making it more steady.

Not a bash here at all but even in your video that thing is shaking all over the place bro. 

Certainly a use for it...the blind hunter or those going deep and far and moving light for sure.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

Seems like a cool idea. I think I'd rather have a regular bow but I'd like to shoot one anyhow just to see how it is.


----------



## ARROWQUEST (Jun 14, 2006)

*Its name desribes it perfectly*



YellowHawkk said:


> Seems like a cool idea. I think I'd rather have a regular bow but I'd like to shoot one anyhow just to see how it is.


One gets very comfortable and excited with this bow in hand quickly. If you spend anytime at all shooting/practicing you will find it totally enjoyable as well as fasinating.

Once in the field -------wow--- I didn't know I could shoot bent or sitting that way!

Limbs and other problems go away---concerns about smacking a limb--Gone!

Certain hunting problems are no longer there---Power to spare- 

Personally, this will definitely put on huge smile on your face---I'm looking forward to taking the Liberty out on an Elk hunt- Might just leave me with aliitle more energy to call home.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the write up and video, Rick. It definitely is quiet. One thing I did notice is that even with a shooter of your caliber, the bow never seemed to stop moving in the video. Cool little thing, but not for me.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The Freak Bow*

That thing looks like a scissors jack with limbs attached.
I would have to throw that ugly abomination of a bow in the river.  
That's the ugliest poor excuse for a bow I have ever seen. :thumbs_do 
Jmo. 


Sag.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Very cool! I probably won't be buying one any time soon but I can see how people would like it. 

Watching the video I couldn't help thinking.."damn..mount that on a 1911 frame and were talking some serious "follow up" shots" ha ha


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Kewl Lookin little Bow! I always love getting a new toy Congrats!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I always thopught that this bow would look rather goofy if someone mounted a quiver on the side. I mean, it would look like you have a quiver with strings. Neat looking bow and idea for sure.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

i think there must be a restriction in bow size... cause this is weird as a cow drinking her own milk...


----------

